# Can a tl be fired



## Glamoure (Nov 21, 2019)

Can a lead for fired for not reporting a team member that might be high on drugs or drunk?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 21, 2019)

Document the event & you report it to hr or SD. They could of reported it & not tell you.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 21, 2019)

Glamoure said:


> Can a lead for fired for not reporting a team member that might be high on drugs or drunk?


Might? No, we don’t ruin lives on a guess.


----------



## Fluttervale (Nov 21, 2019)

Depends.

They need to be able to prove the TL knew or should have known.  That's a pretty high barrier.

If the TM did something unsafely and the TL knew and didn't stop them (or try to and then escelate to an ETL) they could be placed on a final and then fired later for a more minor offense.  So not fired for the being high but fired for running over Karen with the wave.


----------



## NKG (Nov 21, 2019)

I want to say if you live in a state were weed is legal, its extremely hard to do anything as a leader. So don't blame your TL on that issue. 

As for drunk-

It has to be observed that they smell and act drunk before anything can be done. Some people are good at holding their liquor so this hard to do anything about even of they tell you they had a drink before work. 

Target doesn't have the best policies regarding these issues.


----------



## Glamoure (Nov 21, 2019)

So if the tl did see someone acting drunk and smelling like alcohol and didn’t tell hr...would that be something the team lead can get fired for? Since they witness it and hr later found out the team lead knew about team member being drunk?


----------



## Fluttervale (Nov 21, 2019)

Glamoure said:


> So if the tl did see someone acting drunk and smelling like alcohol and didn’t tell hr...would that be something the team lead can get fired for? Since they witness it and hr later found out the team lead knew about team member being drunk?



In a nutshell, no, the TL would not be fired.

It's only a problem if someone gets hurt or almost gets hurt.


----------



## Glamoure (Nov 21, 2019)

T


Fluttervale said:


> In a nutshell, no, the TL would not be fired.
> 
> It's only a problem if someone gets hurt or almost gets hurt.


thank you for your response!


----------



## Fluttervale (Nov 21, 2019)

Glamoure said:


> T
> 
> thank you for your response!



I'll add that you end up smack in the middle of legal gray areas.  Addiction is an ADA illness, the person might not even be drunk or high and might have a physical illness, OSHA, and discrimination circle in a perfect storm.  So firing someone over not addressing a complex legal issue would complicate it even more.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Nov 21, 2019)

The official policy is there has to be an obvious non typical state of behavior. Emphasis on the non typical part. Had a TM that was definitely under the influence everyday but because that was just their usual behavior and there was no incident resulting in a drug test, there was nothing I could do. Or the team member has to admit to being under the influence


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 1, 2019)

Fluttervale said:


> the person might not even be drunk or high and might have a physical illness



Diabetes, if not well controlled, can result in your breath smelling like you've been drinking.

Medications can give the illusion of drunkenness or drugs.  Sometimes not the medication itself, but what has been eaten or drank along with it.  You should see me if I accidentally take my once a day medicine with my twice a day medicine.  To an observer I look like I finished a fifth of something and am well into the second fifth.


----------



## tellmeaboutatime (Dec 2, 2019)

If a TL notices “odd behavior” they report it to HR and then it’s out of their hands. HR has the knowledge on how to proceed within the law, TLS don’t. A good TL will never divulge this information to any team member. Just because you think nothing has been or is currently being done is really none of your business


----------



## Bufferine (Dec 3, 2019)

One of our TM was on oxy and messed up all the time at work. Target got him help. This was last year and he is still there and straight.


----------



## wheresmyzebra (Dec 3, 2019)

Bufferine said:


> One of our TM was on oxy and messed up all the time at work. Target got him help. This was last year and he is still there and straight.



This is great that they were able to help.  In some states, addiction is treated as a disability and when employers know about addiction, they can't necessarily take disciplinary action, unless it impacts the job.


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 4, 2019)

May not have been an addiction.  May have been chronic pain, but the TM trusted their doctor too much to see if there were treatment alternatives the doctor wasn't offering.


----------



## ImRickGrimes (Jan 8, 2020)

It's possible, but it'll take a trail of disciplinary action. It took five No Call No Shows for our truck team lead to get canned.


----------



## happygoth (Jan 8, 2020)

That's outrageous.


----------

